# Just married! social security question



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Since living in Spain, I have always been employed with social security payments made by my employer. My husband is a non-resident, is he entitled to my Spanish social security? particularly medical? If yes, how do we organise this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> Since living in Spain, I have always been employed with social security payments made by my employer. My husband is a non-resident, is he entitled to my Spanish social security? particularly medical? If yes, how do we organise this?


if he is registered as your dependent, then I belive so - but he'd need to be resident


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, next question! As a tax payer in the UK can he be a resident here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> Since living in Spain, I have always been employed with social security payments made by my employer. My husband is a non-resident, is he entitled to my Spanish social security? particularly medical? If yes, how do we organise this?



If he's british and resident there, then he's entitled to use the recipricol agreement between our two countries

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> Thanks, next question! As a tax payer in the UK can he be a resident here?





jojo said:


> If he's british and resident there, then he's entitled to use the recipricol agreement between our two countries
> 
> Jo xxx


this is getting confusing now..........

so if he's resdident & paying tax in the UK then he can get an EHIC to use when he is here

why would he need to make use of the reciprocal agreement if he doesn't live here??


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

He lives here in Spain, but continued his business in the UK. I would like him to be registered with my doctor here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> this is getting confusing now..........
> 
> so if he's resdident & paying tax in the UK then he can get an EHIC to use when he is here
> 
> why would he need to make use of the reciprocal agreement if he doesn't live here??



EHIC is for emergencies or Imediate Necessary Treatment/INT , but follow up treatment has to be/should be paid for. The reciprocal thing is for permanent, ongoing medical issues, but can only be claimed if the person is paying NI in the UK. (I've never posted on here about my OHs stomach ulcer issues have I - thats one for another post AAGGHHH)

To the OP, if your husband pays tax and NI in the uk then he needs to remain resident in the uk for more than 183 days a year. If he becomes a resident of spain and Spain is yhis home address then he should pay taxes to Spain!! 

I'm in the same situation and have a commuting husband

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> He lives here in Spain, but continued his business in the UK. I would like him to be registered with my doctor here.


In which case he should pay taxes in Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... altho, you've got me thinking now. If you have SS, as I have then technically your dependents - him should be covered anyway??? My children and myself are covered by my SS, but I dont think my OH is???????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info jojo. He's normally fit and healthy and when he needs a doctor here he goes private, but it would be easier (and cheaper!) to visit the doctor here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> Thanks for the info jojo. He's normally fit and healthy and when he needs a doctor here he goes private, but it would be easier (and cheaper!) to visit the doctor here.



He can!! He needs an EHIC which he can obtain from The European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) and when he's poorly, he goes along to your doctor with photocopies of everything he has - passport, EHIC, address... your SS number etc and makes an appointment ' Free! As I said, he may not get ongoing treatment covered, altho technically he can claim that back from the UK - but he'd need a UK address to do that and he really should be paying NI/Tax in spain

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ......... altho, you've got me thinking now. If you have SS, as I have then technically your dependents - him should be covered anyway??? My children and myself are covered by my SS, but I dont think my OH is???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


I think technically - but I'm sure he needs to be officially resident

which he should be anyway if he lives here......................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I think technically - but I'm sure he needs to be officially resident
> 
> which he should be anyway if he lives here......................


Exactly!! If he lives in Spain (defined by being here more than 183 days a year) then he must be a spanish resident

Jo xxx


----------

